# Lunar Roadstar 786 build quality issues.



## Lunarvictim (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi.Has anyone had problems with this motorhome regarding build quality or issues with Lunar in getting problems resolved. Regards Rob.


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, I have been told by a W S Mare motorhome supplier that Lunar are no longer marketing motorhomes which I think were built in Belgium, I have been waiting for two months for two side hatch panels which have water ingression the inner surfaces very damp and have been told they don't know when they will get the panels so don't hold your breath.
Regards Lafree.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Lunarvictim said:


> Hi.Has anyone had problems with this motorhome regarding build quality or issues with Lunar in getting problems resolved. Regards Rob.


Is this going to be one of those posts where inference is given but no details posted? Why don't you just tell us what your problem is?


----------



## Lunarvictim (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok. The floor has de-laminated and the shower tray has split so not usable.I took the Mh to Davan Caravans in Weston.They told me the repairs were beyond them and the MH would have to be returned to the factory but because the habitation service hadnt been done on time it was unlikely the work would be done under warranty.I have since taken the MH to an independant MH repairer near where i live and he has told me that their is a serious manufacturing fault with the floor and the shower is only supported on packaging type polystyrene causing the plastic to stretch and tear.He has told me that the repairs would be a minimum £5000 as all the internal fittings have to be removed and is a huge task.He advised me that the faults arent a warranty issue and are so bad that it is a manufacturing fault.Had the warranty run out i would still be within my rights to go back to Lunar.I have been told by Lunar(had to phone them they never answer letters or emails) that there MH production has ceased and all there warranties have been passed on to a company called Mechanical Breakdown and General Insurance Services and i should go back to the dealer that sold it to me.I can see i will just be passed from pillar to post.The MH is now in storage i cant use it and cant sell it.I dont know what to do next.Im not good with legal things and dont want to go down that road.I bought the MH to make life better but just wish i could turn the clock back and never heard of them.
Regards Rob.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Your issue is with the dealer...assuming you bought it from a dealer?


----------



## Lunarvictim (Aug 15, 2009)

EJB said:


> Your issue is with the dealer...assuming you bought it from a dealer?


Yes i bought it from Dick Lane Motorhomes Bradford.In May 2008.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Lunarvictim said:


> EJB said:
> 
> 
> > Your issue is with the dealer...assuming you bought it from a dealer?
> ...


Presumably you have been back to them? What did they say?


----------



## Lunarvictim (Aug 15, 2009)

time-traveller said:


> Lunarvictim said:
> 
> 
> > EJB said:
> ...


No not yet i had so many problems with it just after i bought it that our relationship was strained to say the least.I was hoping to by-pass him but doesnt look possible now.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Lunarvictim said:


> time-traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Lunarvictim said:
> ...


What sort of problems? And how were they resolved?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

See 4th post TT


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Tricky one this, did you buy it brand new or used? If new it should be under manufacturers warranty and in my opinion Lunar or any other converter cannot just pass it off onto an insurance company.

Delaminated floors can be repaired by an injection method and a shower tray can be replaced.

I would seriously suggest you go back to your supplier.

Peter


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> See 4th post TT


Ah - I missed that. So the dealer doesn't know any of this, then? I find that strange ...


----------



## Lunarvictim (Aug 15, 2009)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tricky one this, did you buy it brand new or used? If new it should be under manufacturers warranty and in my opinion Lunar or any other converter cannot just pass it off onto an insurance company.
> 
> ...


Ive been told it is beyond injection and wouldnt work or only for a short time.I have also been told this should only happen to old motorhomes not 18 months old.The MH was new.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree with EJB and Peter at St John's Cross. You should be directing your claim to Dick Lane Motorhomes Bradford, the dealer who sold you the defective Lunar MH. 

You said "Im not good with legal things and dont want to go down that road."

You need to bite the bullet and go legal. Find a solicitor in Gloucester who will represent you on a no-win-no-fee basis. This isn't restricted to personal injury / road accident claims. 


SD


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

You do not necessarily *have* to go down the legal route, by that I mean lawyer.
What you must remember is that the warranty is *IN ADDITION* to your statutory rights under Sale of Goods act it does not replace it. Therefore to say an item is outwith the warranty period is actually (in most cases) immaterial. You are not asking for the repair to be done under warranty you are asking for it to be done because the van is not free from defects (google sale of goods act for the terminolgy).

Put together a short letter to the dealer enclosing your evidence and invite him to repair, after all he sold vehicle and is responsible.

Also try googling that chap Dom Littlewood on the BBC see if you can find out from the cases he took on for people what he said when items were outwith warranty but still within their expected lifecycle.

Oh two more things, if you area member of caravan club you have free legal through them Also check home insurance as often that will have legal as well.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Lunar build 786 quality*

I have said before on this site, Under "The Sale of Goods Act" if you have a problem with "Not Fit For Purpose" like yours and all the alleged gearbox problems on Fiats etc. you should take the vehicle to the dealer who sold you the vehicle not the manufactuer of the whole or part of the vehicle ,it's their job under the above act to fix it or get it fixed,by going else where you let the dealer off the hook , if you go else where without his advising or arranging for you to go elsewhere they can legally wash their hands of the problems, with your particular problem I would get a specalist solicitor to send a letter,it's going to be cheaper than a £ 5000 bill!


----------



## Lunarvictim (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Lunar build 786 quality*



tony50 said:


> I have said before on this site, Under "The Sale of Goods Act" if you have a problem with "Not Fit For Purpose" like yours and all the alleged gearbox problems on Fiats etc. you should take the vehicle to the dealer who sold you the vehicle not the manufactuer of the whole or part of the vehicle ,it's their job under the above act to fix it or get it fixed,by going else where you let the dealer off the hook , if you go else where without his advising or arranging for you to go elsewhere they can legally wash their hands of the problems, with your particular problem I would get a specalist solicitor to send a letter,it's going to be cheaper than a £ 5000 bill!


I think i will go down the "Not fit For Purpose" route as i believe there was an inherant fault when sold to me.I didnt know the dealer was responsible and not the manufacturer.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Lunar build 786 quality*



Lunarvictim said:


> tony50 said:
> 
> 
> > I have said before on this site, Under "The Sale of Goods Act" if you have a problem with "Not Fit For Purpose" like yours and all the alleged gearbox problems on Fiats etc. you should take the vehicle to the dealer who sold you the vehicle not the manufactuer of the whole or part of the vehicle ,it's their job under the above act to fix it or get it fixed,by going else where you let the dealer off the hook , if you go else where without his advising or arranging for you to go elsewhere they can legally wash their hands of the problems, with your particular problem I would get a specalist solicitor to send a letter,it's going to be cheaper than a £ 5000 bill!
> ...


Deffo check your house insurance as well in case you have legal cover. Above all be calm and assertive, state your facts (cannot emphasise enough the need for thorough research) before sending letter, special delivery is best not recorded, make sure you do everything in writing and give deadlines.
Oh and possibly contact Consumer Direct as well.


----------



## RobH (May 1, 2005)

*Lunar build 786 quality*

Good luck with this problem. All the advice is spot on not just MH matters but any purchase you make the contract is with the retailer not the manufacturer. Dont be fobbed of with anything less. If the dealer can not do the work or feels it is down to the manufacturer then it is for him to sort that out and negotiate. Any thing between dealer and manufacturerer is not your concern. Just getting the job done and not at your expense.

Good luck and keep us informed. Might I also say that any bad publicity is not good for this dealer some give them fair chance to sort out problems.
The mark of a good dealer is not really the problems but how they deal with them.
Best wishes,
Rob


----------



## mgw (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi sorry to hear your problems if you have bought the M/H on finance then you could inform them as the finance company also have a vested interest in the van and can put pressure on the dealer to rectify the problems


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If the vehicle is on finance they may be able to give you some help. If you paid a deposit on a credit card for it the card company will give you protection for the full amount.


----------

